# Están borrando hilos de la warra chupapollas de la discoteca? (Película inside)



## Charo afgana (28 Dic 2022)

Son censuras sanas.





* Señoros de telemáticos, este hilo va sobre una película donde hay una escena de sexo en una discoteca.
Muy recomendable, señores agentes, que Dios les bendiga.









Mektoub, My Love: Intermezzo (2019)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Secuela de Mektoub, My Love: Canto Uno, en la que varios jóvenes siguen explorando distintas vertientes de sus vidas sociales y amorosas. Es a su vez una adaptación de la novela La Blessure, la vraie, ...




www.filmaffinity.com













La película que escandaliza a Cannes: compite por la Palma de Oro y tiene una escena de 13 minutos de sexo explícito


"Mektoub My Love: Intermezzo" fue dirigida por Abdellatif Kechiche, ganador del premio mayor del festival en 2013




www.infobae.com


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Dic 2022)

Sí.

el mío, borrado.

Lo que no sé es si los thankitos se pierden como0 lágrimas en la lluvia.


----------



## Lemavos (28 Dic 2022)

A mi me han borrado el mío, de por qué está mal visto que una mujer chupe polla? Y en el hilo estaba habiendo un debate correcto y sano.

Supongo que no está bien visto si hay censura. Una pena.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> el mío, borrado.
> 
> Lo que no sé es si los thankitos se pierden como0 lágrimas en la lluvia.



Creo que han borrado varios.

A ver cuánto dura este


----------



## Mister Faker (28 Dic 2022)

Si, seis o siete


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Dic 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> A mi me han borrado el mío, de por qué está mal visto que una mujer chupe polla? Y en el hilo estaba habiendo un debate correcto y sano.
> 
> Supongo que no está bien visto si hay censura. Una pena.



@calopez deja que las niñas warras camelen


----------



## jimmyjump (28 Dic 2022)

Calopez ya está dando las ip


AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> el mío, borrado.
> 
> Lo que no sé es si los thankitos se pierden como0 lágrimas en la lluvia.


----------



## Erik morden (28 Dic 2022)

Censura sana y tal


----------



## Mister Faker (28 Dic 2022)

se viene nueva perdida de equilibrios


----------



## serie de netflix (28 Dic 2022)

calvo de mierda censurando y enviando IP al Centro Nazional de ¿Inteligencia?


----------



## JB12 (28 Dic 2022)

Son menores, van a x los q publiquen las imágenes, vosotros mismos....


----------



## iaGulin (28 Dic 2022)

Menuda zorra asquerosa


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (28 Dic 2022)

Un saludo a telematicos!


----------



## hyperburned (28 Dic 2022)

Ya nos hemos olvidado de la guardia civil mata niñas?


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (28 Dic 2022)

El calvo se caga en los pantalones.


----------



## Tagghino (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## KosovojeSrbija (28 Dic 2022)

Cuidado que está la cyber patrulla charil buscando a algún chivo expiatorio. Me recuerda a cierta noche clara con luna llena...


----------



## Antiparticula (28 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> el mío, borrado.
> 
> Lo que no sé es si los thankitos se pierden como0 lágrimas en la lluvia.



Obviamente


----------



## Antiparticula (28 Dic 2022)

El de @Segismunda en veteranos sigue.

No lo digo para chivarme sino para que las aportaciones para apoyar al chaval victima del abuso se puedan quedar alli.


----------



## zeromus44 (28 Dic 2022)

El calbo tiene envidia del pedazo rabo que se ha ventilado la cría.


----------



## espada de madera (28 Dic 2022)

Así pueden decir en la tele y escribir en el periódico lo que les salga de los cojones.
Ya se habrán ocupado de 'ayudar' y 'asesorar' a la niña y de explicarle a la niña lo que tiene que denunciar y lo que no y lo que tiene que decir.


----------



## Armando Bronca Segura666 (28 Dic 2022)

Pillo sitio e n futuro hilo censurado


----------



## pamplinero (28 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Un saludo a telematicos!




Y a la fiscalia.


----------



## Progretón (28 Dic 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> El calvo se caga en los pantalones.



Estos borrados de Calvópez no son nada personal, simplemente son negocios.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Dic 2022)

Hands Off Venezuela dijo:


> Y todos los hilos del foro en relación al tema.
> 
> El EnriquePCismo y el miedo pegan fuerte.
> 
> Este hilo en breve perecerá.



Este hilo va sobre una película,

no le gusta el cine al calvo?


----------



## Turbomax (28 Dic 2022)

Tengo el vídeo


----------



## espada de madera (28 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Un saludo a telematicos!



y al calvo


----------



## Joloan (28 Dic 2022)

Estaran haciendo todo lo posible para borrar todas las pruebas y que nadie más difunda el video, supongo que para empapelar bien al chaval o para diluir este pequeño contratiempo en la agenda de violaciones del gobierno.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Dic 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Estaran haciendo todo lo posible para borrar todas las pruebas y que nadie más difunda el video, supongo que para empapelar bien al chaval o para diluir este pequeño contratiempo en la agenda de violaciones del gobierno.



Posiblemente están eliminando los hilos donde compartieron el vídeo.


----------



## el mensa (28 Dic 2022)

Bromas acerca de duchas carceleras y pastillas de jabón. OK
Bromas acerca de obscenidades a la vista de todos. KO

Y a todo eso además "que son menores", según para qué cosas (el chico saldría mejor parado si en lugar de esto acumulara 70 delitos de hurto), qué se va a juzgar aquí? A una parte si y a la otra no? Los padres son responsables por ser menores, supongo, los cuatro.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Dic 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Bromas acerca de duchas carceleras y pastillas de jabón. OK
> Bromas acerca de obscenidades a la vista de todos. KO
> 
> Y a todo eso además "que son menores", según para qué cosas (el chico saldría mejor parado si en lugar de esto acumulara 70 delitos de hurto), qué se va a juzgar aquí? A una parte si y a la otra no? Los padres son responsables por ser menores, supongo, los cuatro.



16 años, menor para follar.

12 años, responsable para decidir si quiere mutilarse los genitales y hormonarse de por vida.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (28 Dic 2022)

La chica no es ninguna guarra. Si la chica es una guarra, el chico tambien.

Ninguno de los dos lo son. 

Dos jóvenes con un calentón, nada más. 

Todo lo demás, chismorreo y demagogia. 

Por cierto, las feministas que relacionan la anécdota con machismo, son lo más retrógrado y machista que hay. Al nivel sharia. Interpretan que una mujer solo debe ser pasiva y que nunca tiene responsabilidad.

Las feministas igualan a las mujeres como si fueran mascotas. 

Los retrógrados que llaman puta a la chica son la misma basura. Guardianes de la moral indignados porque ellos no han tenido la suerte del chico. 

Que follen y disfruten, cojones. 

Se les avisa, se les dice que no es el lugar y se les acompaña a la puerta. Y ya está. Y que continuen en el parking, en el coche o en un rinconcito como se ha hecho toda la puta vida.

Y decimos de los moros...


----------



## Josant2022 (28 Dic 2022)

JB12 dijo:


> Son menores, van a x los q publiquen las imágenes, vosotros mismos....



Es lo único censurable de este tema. Por lo demás se trata de una mayor de 16 años prestando su consentimiento sexual


----------



## Escachador (28 Dic 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Es lo único censurable de este tema. Por lo demás se trata de una mayor de 16 años prestando su consentimiento sexual



Por eso es un violador, no se puede dar consentimiento con una polla en la boca.

A mi no me diga nada, son las leyes progres.


----------



## LordEntrophy (28 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> el mío, borrado.
> 
> Lo que no sé es si los thankitos se pierden como0 lágrimas en la lluvia.



¿Y que el sistema deje de poder saber quiénes daban thankitos a ciertos mensajes?


----------



## iaGulin (28 Dic 2022)

Alguno tiene enlace o lo pasa por MP? 
Me perdí el video xD


----------



## Albion (28 Dic 2022)

A ver si nos aclaran la situación...


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (28 Dic 2022)

Puto calvo censor, deja de actuar de monaguillo de parroquia de Vallecas y deja camelar a las zorriñlas


----------



## Erik morden (28 Dic 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> Tengo el vídeo



Y emule CLARAmente


----------



## Sr. Pérez (28 Dic 2022)

Cuidao que sois tontetes. No escarmentáis.

Y todo por ver algo que tenéis al alcance de dos clicks, legal, gratis y sencillo.

Pero no. Hay que tentar a la suerte. Hay que dárselas de "disidentes".

Tontos de baba.


----------



## 11kjuan (28 Dic 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1307115



XD jajaja

BRVTAL.

Si me lo permite me lo voy a poner como imagen


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (28 Dic 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Es lo único censurable de este tema. Por lo demás se trata de una mayor de 16 años prestando su consentimiento sexual



No, se trata de 2 mayores de 16 años prestando su consentimiento sexual. 
Para una felacion voluntaria se necesitan 2. La feladora y el felado. Están en igualdad de condiciones. 

Pensar que ella debe consentir es absolutamente machista. Deben consentir ambos. Como parece que ha sido, ya que no he visto el video ni lo pienso ver. 

El debate es otro. 

Donde queda la intimidad en la era de los móviles e internet?

Porque culpar a la tecnología tampoco. 

Es neutra. 

Alguien debe encender y apuntar la camara y compartir el archivo. 

El problema es que somos una sociedad de viejas del visillo soplagaitas y chsimosos metiéndonos en la vida de otros. 

Vive y deja vivir, cojones...


----------



## noc555 (28 Dic 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Es lo único censurable de este tema. Por lo demás se trata de una mayor de 16 años prestando su consentimiento sexual



Toda la razón.
A los que se deben follar es a quien publico las imágenes. En este caso la madre está errando el tiro.
De ser mi hija primero bronca a La Niña por no saber beber, y sobre todo por no tener decoro.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (28 Dic 2022)

noc555 dijo:


> Toda la razón.
> A los que se deben follar es a quien publico las imágenes. En este caso la madre está errando el tiro.
> De ser mi hija primero bronca a La Niña por no saber beber, y sobre todo por no tener decoro.



Pero eso debe quedar en la intimidad de la familia. Cada una con sus valores y su educación. No debe ser debate público.
Es un ámbito privado aunque el hecho sea público.


----------



## Cicciolino (28 Dic 2022)

Se baneará a las no-tragacionistas...

@calopez es del lobby de pollas con ojos.


----------



## Sistémico (28 Dic 2022)

EnriquePC reloaded.


----------



## antoniussss (28 Dic 2022)

Decíais que el chico era menor de edad también pero en la prensa sale que es mayor de edad?


----------



## Decipher (28 Dic 2022)

Si, ya han borrado al menos uno.


----------



## Decipher (28 Dic 2022)

Los moderadores no mueven el culo mas que para estas cosas. Quien no puedes criticar, gobierna sobre tí y tal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Dic 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> El calvo se caga en los pantalones.



funciona un estado represor


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (28 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, el título del hilo es asqueroso.

Llamar guarra chupapollas a la chica te iguala a las feministas que consideran que eso es un abuso.

Es lo mismo. 

Para una felación o cunnilingus se necesitan al menos 2. O los dos son guarros o los dos son abusados.

Aclaro que para mi, ninguna de las dos cosas

Dos jóvenes con un calentón.


----------



## Antiparticula (28 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> La chica no es ninguna guarra. Si la chica es una guarra, el chico tambien.
> 
> Ninguno de los dos lo son.
> 
> ...



se te olvida el pequeño detalle que el chico estaba borracho y por tanto no tenía capacodad para consentir.


----------



## Me suda la polla (28 Dic 2022)

Enrique PC necesita compañero de celda


----------



## wililon (28 Dic 2022)

Me parece correcto que quiten porno de menores de este sitio.

Podían quitar muchas más cosas


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (28 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> se te olvida el pequeño detalle que el chico estaba borracho y por tanto no tenía capacodad para consentir.



No jodamos. Ya sé que es un private joke del foro. 

Pero si hablamos en serio. Los dos cocidos y calientes la lian. Ya está. Nada más.

Ha pasado toda la vida. A mi me echaron de una discoteca por lo mismo hace eones Lo único que jode es que ya soy un viejo y esos gloriosos tiempos no volveran.

Que disfuten coño!


----------



## Gurney (28 Dic 2022)

Os acordáis del hilo sobre el coronavirus que puso el puto calvo?

"Esto es serio. Luchemos contra los bulos y reportad"


Este foro me gusta mucho por la gente que hay por aquí, pero si fuera por el dueño...joder, menudo elemento


----------



## Josant2022 (28 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No, se trata de 2 mayores de 16 años prestando su consentimiento sexual.
> Para una felacion voluntaria se necesitan 2. La feladora y el felado. Están en igualdad de condiciones.
> 
> Pensar que ella debe consentir es absolutamente machista. Deben consentir ambos. Como parece que ha sido, ya que no he visto el video ni lo pienso ver.
> ...



Aunque no hubiera moviles ni grabaciones, que follaran en público es igual de censurable desde un punto de vista ético.
Por supuesto que está mal grabarlo sin autorización, pero antes que eso está mal hacerlo en público. Los primeros que no guardan su intimidad son ellos.

No me vengas con que la gente es cotilla. No. Los indiscretos son los que lo hacen a la vista de todos y no en su puta casa


----------



## perrosno (28 Dic 2022)

Ya sabemos lo que hay, la cosa estaba clara como la luna.


----------



## César Borgia (28 Dic 2022)

Están en el ático.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (28 Dic 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Aunque no hubiera moviles ni grabaciones, que follaran en público es igual de censurable desde un punto de vista ético.
> Por supuesto que está mal grabarlo sin autorización, pero antes que eso está mal hacerlo en público



Estamos hablando de una discoteca. 

El público en la sala no eran infantes a los que hay que proteger. Allí todo Dios iba hasta las trancas.

Claro que no es adecuado hacerlo en público. Por eso mismo, siempre que ha pasado en un local de este tipo, el portero les da un toque y les acompaña a la puerta. Y si en el hilo hay alguien con experiencia en seguridad podrá confirmar que eso pasa cada dos por tres y prácticamente nunca genera ningún problema. Por no decir nunca. 

Lo he visto decenas de veces.


----------



## Josant2022 (28 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Estamos hablando de una discoteca.
> 
> El público en la sala no eran infantes a los que hay que proteger. Allí todo Dios iba hasta las trancas.
> 
> ...



pues chico, rara vez he visto yo mamadas y polvos en medio de una discoteca. No se a que discotecas vas. 

otra cosa son los baños


----------



## SrPurpuron (28 Dic 2022)

Los que se quejan parecen vivir cómodos rodeados de miseria. Me Dan más pena los padres que los chavales. Barcelona, la ciudad donde se han perdido todos los valores. Va a costar 30 años poner las cosas en orden.


----------



## perrasno (28 Dic 2022)

Chupas una polla y te llaman chupapollas. Cuanta misoginia.

Reportado.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Dic 2022)

Sip


----------



## Albtd43 (28 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Son censuras sanas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me extraña, vaya putada el chaval tener la polla tan pequeña.


----------



## Können (28 Dic 2022)

Malos tiempos para la lírica. Pensaba que este foro era el último reducto libre.


----------



## Captain Julius (28 Dic 2022)

Y vendrá un poli

y te cruzará la cara


----------



## MaGiVer (28 Dic 2022)

Ilustro hilo. Dramatización.










jovencita se come 3 pollas en la disco


XVIDEOS jovencita se come 3 pollas en la disco free




www.xvideos.com


----------



## Edge2 (28 Dic 2022)

zeromus44 dijo:


> El calbo tiene envidia del pedazo rabo que se ha ventilado la cría.



pedazo de rabo? Tu no has visto el video


----------



## Euron G. (28 Dic 2022)

Sólo me salen 5 mensajes debajo de la lista de subforos. ¿Me están jaquiando o es que el calvo ya directamente tira esto por la borda?

¡Un saludo a los fuerzos y cuerpas de seruguidad del esdato!! Menudo controlaco teníais ayer a la entrada de mi ciudad, bribones, con escopetas y toda la parafernalia! Brvtal.


----------



## Ursur (28 Dic 2022)

Guarra porqué? Porqué chupa pollas,op?


----------



## Captain Julius (28 Dic 2022)

Es la mejor navidad de mi vida

espero no ofender a nadie


----------



## Cui Bono (28 Dic 2022)

iaGulin dijo:


> Menuda zorra asquerosa



Y que lo digas, es lamentable.


----------



## Cui Bono (28 Dic 2022)

KosovojeSrbija dijo:


> Cuidado que está la cyber patrulla charil buscando a algún chivo expiatorio. Me recuerda a cierta noche clara con luna llena...



Garcias por el aviso.


----------



## thefuckingfury (28 Dic 2022)

Una película de 2013...


----------



## HÄXAN (28 Dic 2022)

Ya están los paguiteros de mierda traidores a su patria de los de telemáticos haciendo de las suyas?
Cuando profanan la tumba de un héroe nacional callan cómo buenas perras, pero cuando se trata de censurar en un tema que nos afecta a la presunción de inocencia de la mitad de la población, ahí sí que están como buenos chuchos del amo.
Son el enemigo.


----------



## Cui Bono (28 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> La chica no es ninguna guarra. Si la chica es una guarra, el chico tambien.
> 
> Ninguno de los dos lo son.
> 
> ...



En el parking no, que luego te viogenizan. La chica debe darlo todo, sin que se note coacción, a la vista de todos. 
Eso es lo que le jode a la madre de todo este asunto. Por mucho que cacaree, la hija lo hace sin nada o nadie forzando.


----------



## Magufillo (28 Dic 2022)

Quiero ver el video . Algun MP caritativo?


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (28 Dic 2022)

Para chupar pollas delante de todo el mundo no era menor.


----------



## Hamtel (28 Dic 2022)

Otra víctima de la mamada


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## danapagamo (28 Dic 2022)

JB12 dijo:


> Son menores, van a x los q publiquen las imágenes, vosotros mismos....



La gente no se da cuenta de que compartir ese vídeo es un delito, no seáis gilipollas.

De hecho si borran hilos es más por vuestra seguridad.

No hagáis el mongolo, que os usan de cabeza de turco


----------



## Captain Julius (28 Dic 2022)

danapagamo dijo:


> La gente no se da cuenta de que compartir ese vídeo es un delito, no seáis gilipollas.
> 
> De hecho si borran hilos es más por vuestra seguridad.
> 
> No hagáis el mongolo, que os usan de cabeza de turco



Sí, pero a un turco no le tosen


----------



## estupeharto (28 Dic 2022)

Qué mala suerte y casualidad. Para una vez que va a una discoteca, para una vez que bebe y para una vez que se come una polla, la pillan.

Y la sociedad compungida por esto.
No cabe un tonte ni un capulle más.


----------



## Marco Porcio (28 Dic 2022)

No veo pelis de rojos


----------



## Erik morden (28 Dic 2022)

danapagamo dijo:


> La gente no se da cuenta de que compartir ese vídeo es un delito, no seáis gilipollas.
> 
> De hecho si borran hilos es más por vuestra seguridad.
> 
> No hagáis el mongolo, que os usan de cabeza de turco



Si lo comparten desde Argentina por ejemplo no es delito. 
Por qué mientes co?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (28 Dic 2022)

Joder es verdad ....y esto ?? Habrá presión ?


----------



## Soundblaster (28 Dic 2022)

¿que es más grave?¿que una tia viole analmente a un tio el ano con la lengua o que otra le viole la polla con la boca?
bajo la ley del solo si es si...yo veo a 2 hombres violados si no dieron su consentimiento.


----------



## 121 (28 Dic 2022)

De qué va esto? Mandad info por mp


----------



## Marco Porcio (28 Dic 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Ilustro hilo. Dramatización.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supongo será la adaptación de Netflix porque lo abro y primero q veo un rabo negro


----------



## Marco Porcio (28 Dic 2022)

thefuckingfury dijo:


> Una película de 2013...



De esas q preciden el futuro


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (28 Dic 2022)

¿borrados o movidos? En el atico habían metido algunos, voy a dar un vistazo


----------



## Gorrino (28 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> el mío, borrado.
> 
> Lo que no sé es si los thankitos se pierden como0 lágrimas en la lluvia.



Vuelvelo a colgar, que me haga un pajote este noche, porfa.


----------



## Marco Porcio (28 Dic 2022)

Como se llama la peli?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (28 Dic 2022)

HÄXAN dijo:


> Ya están los paguiteros de mierda traidores a su patria de los de telemáticos haciendo de las suyas?
> Cuando profanan la tumba de un héroe nacional callan cómo buenas perras, pero cuando se trata de censurar en un tema que nos afecta a la presunción de inocencia de la mitad de la población, ahí sí que están como buenos chuchos del amo.
> Son el enemigo.



Siempre lo fueron


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (28 Dic 2022)

No descartéis que calopez sufra sumisión química y os denuncie por acosarle


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Dic 2022)

thefuckingfury dijo:


> Una película de 2013...



La "peli" del hilo es del 2019,

pero el director ganó la Palma de Oro en el 2013,
con "La vida de Adèle".

*"Mektoub My Love: Intermezzo" fue dirigida por Abdellatif Kechiche, ganador del premio mayor del festival en 2013.*


----------



## LangostaPaco (28 Dic 2022)

Órdenes directas de Irene mentira


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (28 Dic 2022)

De noche y en compañía de muchos y sudaos quiero comer colacaos. Y punto señor agente.

a lo que hemos llegado. Dos niñatos empastillaos se retozan y medio país hablando d el tema,el calvo borrando hilos dodne se dicen obviedades y la mitad de los perros sistémicos, los que no están consiguiéndoles niños a sus amos, buscando afotos Pro la interné como putas baratas que son.

paren en la próxima hijosdeputas


----------



## pamplinero (28 Dic 2022)

Pues, la madre, por "coherencia" deberia tambien denunciar a las amigas de su hija. Si esta estaba siendo "forzada" y sus amigas ahi presentes no hacian nada, son culpables del delito por no impedirlo.

Pero claro, es que no habia delito, lo que pasa que es la madre, no le gusta que tenga una hija que .... y que lo vea todo el pais.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (28 Dic 2022)

Si es que al final sólo quedará el vertedero inmundo de *4chan *como último reducto de libertad en Internet*.*


----------



## germanalca (28 Dic 2022)

Hace falta distracción, y debatir este tema no procede, que se de por encerrado el muchacho.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (28 Dic 2022)

Enlace de mega?


----------



## revisa esos digitos (28 Dic 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es por que borran o mueven todo el hilo, en vez de eliminar el comentario que incluya el video.
Es vagancia o de verdad ni siquiera se puede hablar de ello?


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (28 Dic 2022)

Nueva PSY-OP en marcha, posiblemente para endurecer la ley del "si es si". Ojito que van a la caza de cabezas de turco entre los que han hecho circular el vídrioc (que es una mierda sin morbo ninguno).


----------



## Wasi (28 Dic 2022)

Saludos a los funcionarios


----------



## Mongolo471 (28 Dic 2022)

Pero si vídeos de cerdas chupando pollas en garitos de mala muerte en Ibiza o en Barcelona, los hay por millones.


----------



## DonManuel (28 Dic 2022)

jajaja se empieza con una menor comiéndose una polla y se acaba con censura en foros de internet.


----------



## Charo afgana (28 Dic 2022)

No nos desviemos del tema,

esto es un hilo sobre cine.


----------



## lagintoinc (28 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> La chica no es ninguna guarra. Si la chica es una guarra, el chico tambien.
> 
> Ninguno de los dos lo son.
> 
> ...



Todos hemos sido jóvenes ,hemos tenido un calentón y no hemos hecho según qué cositas en una pista de baile,ya vale de no asumir responsabilidades y culpar a otros del efecto que causó la causa.Qué panda de niñatos del todo vale hasta que el "todo"se publicita.


----------



## zeromus44 (28 Dic 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> pedazo de rabo? Tu no has visto el video



Ironía


----------



## Abc123CBA (28 Dic 2022)

200+ planos de culos  semejante mierda, para eso mejor ver porno.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (28 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> XD jajaja
> 
> BRVTAL.
> 
> Si me lo permite me lo voy a poner como imagen



Kidn es?


----------



## Little Big Gili (28 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> el mío, borrado.
> 
> Lo que no sé es si los thankitos se pierden como lágrimas en la lluvia.



Está en la caché de Google


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (28 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Estamos hablando de una discoteca.
> 
> El público en la sala no eran infantes a los que hay que proteger. Allí todo Dios iba hasta las trancas.
> 
> ...



Discoteca de menores*


----------



## Roedr (29 Dic 2022)

La censura de este país es tan ridícula que da para una serie de humor negro. Dudo mucho que en la época de Franco hubiera más censura que ahora. 

Este tema se censura porque CalvoLopez teme que lo denuncien. Luego hay hilos donde verdaderos degenerados los llenan de fotos de cadáveres para reírse de esos, que es algo infinitamente más grave, y estos últimos no los elimina CalvoLopez porque no teme repercusiones por ellos.


----------



## Cormac (29 Dic 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Discoteca de menores*



Donde no sirven alcohol, pero o llegan todo ciegos o cuelan alcohol entre las ropas.


----------



## ANS² (29 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> La chica no es ninguna guarra. Si la chica es una guarra, el chico tambien.
> 
> Ninguno de los dos lo son.
> 
> ...



es guarra por denunciar y mentir, sabiendo que puede acabar con la vida de una persona


----------



## pacopalotes (29 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Son censuras sanas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Escucha que ahora la tía ha denunciado pq dice que la drogaron que no recuerda nada y que la violaron. BROTAL


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (29 Dic 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> es guarra por denunciar y mentir, sabiendo que puede acabar con la vida de una persona



Pero eso no la convierte en una guarra. 

Más bien en una cobarde o una egoista.

Pero no está relacionado con la felación, si no lo que hace después. Eso es lo reprobable.


----------



## 21creciente (29 Dic 2022)

Las pollas no se pueden deschupar


----------



## McFly (29 Dic 2022)

El video está ya posteado en portales anglosajones. Es muy facil encontrar


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Escucha que ahora la tía ha denunciado pq dice que la drogaron que no recuerda nada y que la violaron. BROTAL



La madre dice que su niña es mu wena.


----------



## cebollin-o (29 Dic 2022)

Si borran los hilos de la discoteca...
confirman implícitamente que en las imágenes sale Froilán, liandola como siempre!


----------



## El Tirador (29 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> el mío, borrado.
> 
> Lo que no sé es si los thankitos se pierden como0 lágrimas en la lluvia.



Ahí te va el mio Ayn


----------



## El Tirador (29 Dic 2022)

Saludos a la Brigada de Información. Aquí solo debatimos amistosamente


----------



## LMLights (29 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Un saludo a telematicos!



Menudo calentón se han pillado........JAJAJAJA 













Mira, mira, miraaaaaa...............


----------



## alas97 (29 Dic 2022)

Siempre pensé que el sexo era arte, y que iba de la glorificación del cuerpo humano.

Menos para los animales, que para ellos es normal andar desnudo en el edén y hacer sus cosas todos los días en paz.

En cambio, me parece contraproducente que movimientos feministas protesten desnudas reivindicando la masacre de criaturas no nacidas, y que un acto sexual consentido en público se convierta en un escándalo.

Esto poco a poco se está convirtiendo en un gulag psiquiátrico religioso.


----------



## romeoalfa (29 Dic 2022)

hyperburned dijo:


> Ya nos hemos olvidado de la guardia civil mata niñas?



Claro….era mujer….ahí no caben los minutos de silencio por todos los ayuntamientos


----------



## romeoalfa (29 Dic 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Escucha que ahora la tía ha denunciado pq dice que la drogaron que no recuerda nada y que la violaron. BROTAL



Un caso como el de Pedro Castillo, dio un golpe de estado y dice que estaba drogado y que no recuerda nada…ME LO CREO SEGURO, A LOS DOS


----------



## Dj Puesto (29 Dic 2022)

El de forocoches pronto adoptó una postura, ante este tipo de cosas baneo y borrar, había hordas de podemitas a sueldo buscando carroña a menudo sacada fuera de contexto para denunciar en twitter y a policía. Aquí poco a poco va ocurriendo lo mismo, la libertad de expresión no existe, igual que no existe la separación de poderes, igual que tantas cosas. Podríamos coger los derechos reconocidos en la constitución y ver los que existían de verdad en 1978 (y antes en terrible dictadura) y actual, ahí se ve claro lo escalofriante que ha sido el devenir social.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (29 Dic 2022)

En este tema, mal que pese a todos los hijos de puta que desgobiernan España, no existe delito alguno. No puede estar penado de ninguna manera el grabar actuaciones públicas de ninguna clase, independientemente de la edad o condición de los afectados.

Lo que realmente pasa aquí es que se toca uno de los mayores tabúes de la mierda de cultura española: el virgensantismo, es decir, que las mujeres son sagradas y no "pueden" ser nunca putas ni zorras chupapollas, ni mentirosas, sino santas y puras (lo que entre otras cosas implica que el MAL sólo puede ser causado por el varón). Y mucho menos pueden serlo siendo "niñas" (aunque ya tengan el coño peludo).


----------



## alguno2 (29 Dic 2022)

Me encanta el olor a libertad de expresión por la mañana.

¡Que bien vivimos en democracia! Nada que ver con aquellos tiempos de Franco en que todo era censura ..


----------



## Tonto_de_Forocoches (29 Dic 2022)

Vaya, una cría chupando el chipote de un tío.
Que novedad.


Yo pienso que estas cosas son para subirle la fama a la niña.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (29 Dic 2022)

alguno2 dijo:


> Me encanta el olor a libertad de expresión por la mañana.
> 
> ¡Que bien vivimos en democracia! Nada que ver con aquellos tiempos de Franco en que todo era censura ..



¿Por la mañana a la una de la madrugada?


----------



## Covid-8M (29 Dic 2022)

A mi me han borrado uno diciendo que borraban hilos sobre el tema


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Dic 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> A mi me han borrado uno diciendo que borraban hilos sobre el tema



Este va de una película, no puede borrarlo el calvo.


----------



## rondo (29 Dic 2022)

JB12 dijo:


> Son menores, van a x los q publiquen las imágenes, vosotros mismos....



Para abortar es mayor


----------



## rondo (29 Dic 2022)

Pasad el vídeo por privado cabrones


----------



## Covid-8M (29 Dic 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Pasad el vídeo por privado cabrones



El video es muy cutre. Duraba menos de 10 seg. Ni se le veia la cara a ella. Ahora con el proceso no estaria muy tranquilo de que se filtraran datos personales. En twitter creo que quedan fragmentos con hashtag wakasabadell. Los indios lo usan como clickbait para rapiñar visitas de youtube. En sus estercoleros la charia española no les salpica


----------



## Sir Connor (29 Dic 2022)

Yo siempre he dicho que es una verguenza que las mujeres chupen pollas cada dia....


----------



## Pajirri (29 Dic 2022)

zenzura !!!!


----------



## unaburbu (29 Dic 2022)

Para mí un antes y un después la censura de hoy en el foro. Entiendo que se censure e incluso denuncien aquellos mensajes que vulneran la ley. Pero, ¿hilos enteros? El último reducto de la libertad de expresión ya no es lo que era. Va a ser cuestión de pasarse cada vez menos. Una pena. Pero insisto, un punto de inflexión para mí.


----------



## Sky King (29 Dic 2022)

KosovojeSrbija dijo:


> Cuidado que está la cyber patrulla charil buscando a algún chivo expiatorio. Me recuerda a cierta noche clara con luna llena...



La clara luna estaba efectivamente muy llena esa noche. Entre tanta oscuridad, cuando está llena la luna es clara siempre. Y decimos que está llena cuando la clara luna se encuentra plenamente iluminada. Plenilunio, creo que se llama.

Una vez vi una luna así de clara a través de un telescopio. Me mareó ver algo tan lejano por el telescopio, y veía los cráteres tan rugosos y tan cerca que me dieron ganas de agarrarme a ellos para no caerme. Al final, acabé cayéndome y, lo peor de todo, se me estropéo la prenda que llevaba puesta.


----------



## yixikh (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## W33D (29 Dic 2022)

Dejo aqui este tema de rabiosa actualidad a pesar de tener 15 añazos


----------



## GuidoVonList (29 Dic 2022)

W33D dijo:


> Dejo aqui este tema de rabiosa actualidad a pesar de tener 15 añazos



Sólo hace falta que alguna loca habra hilo en twitter para que le acribillen por este tema


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (29 Dic 2022)

Vivimos una dictadura de facto, como ya se demostró en Forocoches, entre muchísimas otras cosas. 


Otra cosa es que lo queramos ver o no.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (29 Dic 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> El de forocoches pronto adoptó una postura, ante este tipo de cosas baneo y borrar, había hordas de podemitas a sueldo buscando carroña a menudo sacada fuera de contexto para denunciar en twitter y a policía. Aquí poco a poco va ocurriendo lo mismo, la libertad de expresión no existe, igual que no existe la separación de poderes, igual que tantas cosas. Podríamos coger los derechos reconocidos en la constitución y ver los que existían de verdad en 1978 (y antes en terrible dictadura) y actual, ahí se ve claro lo escalofriante que ha sido el devenir social.



Este sabe y muy bien de lo que habla. Mi post anterior iba de lo mismo, no había leído este.


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Dic 2022)

W33D dijo:


> Dejo aqui este tema de rabiosa actualidad a pesar de tener 15 añazos



Joder, el Porta,

totalmente ninguneado por el movimiento hip hop de España,
nunca lo tomaron en serio,
(en Hispanoamérica si era muy escuchado),

realmente no era tan malo, rapeaba mejor que muchos "intocables" de la escena,

y sus letras eran más punk que cualquiera de hoy en día,

la verdad que ha envejecido bien este tema.


----------



## W33D (29 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> ...



Imagino que como en todos los ambitos, hay mucha gente talentosa que no pillan la difusion que merecen.
Supongo que tambien influyo lo de rapear para jazztel


----------



## Charo afgana (29 Dic 2022)

W33D dijo:


> Imagino que como en todos los ambitos, hay mucha gente talentosa que no pillan la difusion que merecen.
> Supongo que tambien influyo lo de rapear para jazztel



Era por los pelos esos de Ricky Rubio que llevaba,
decían que era un pijo,
no se ajustaba al rapero purista malote,
"Ej un toyaco gñe"

las tonterías de antes,

la gente se identificaba con tribus urbanas y el enemigo eran los pijos,

los metaleros también tenían la tontería de llamar "poser" a los que no eran "reales"


----------



## skinnyemail (29 Dic 2022)

La Guarra Civil no va a poder borrar Telegram

Allí sigue para el que lo quiera.


----------



## Alex001 (29 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> La chica no es ninguna guarra. Si la chica es una guarra, el chico tambien.
> 
> Ninguno de los dos lo son.
> 
> ...



Pues la madre de la chica no piensa igual.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (29 Dic 2022)

Nunca podrá deschupar esa polla. Pelillos a la mar


----------



## Alex001 (29 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No, se trata de 2 mayores de 16 años prestando su consentimiento sexual.
> Para una felacion voluntaria se necesitan 2. La feladora y el felado. Están en igualdad de condiciones.
> 
> Pensar que ella debe consentir es absolutamente machista. Deben consentir ambos. Como parece que ha sido, ya que no he visto el video ni lo pienso ver.
> ...



A ver si follas en un descampado, coche, portal no te graban. O sea monto el numerito en la discoteca pero que no me graben. Antes no se grababa pero el boca a boca dejaba a la cría como una golfa.


----------



## W33D (29 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> ...



Dios hacia que no oía lo de poser 

Epocas épicas, como el foro de antipijos

Buenos tiempos jajajj


----------



## cuñado de bar (29 Dic 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Donde no sirven alcohol, pero o llegan todo ciegos o cuelan alcohol entre las ropas.



No en todas era así. Algunas discotecas hacían eso de no servir alcohol para quitarse de líos. Pero otras si eras adulto te dejaban pedir lo que quieras. En tiempos del ladrillazo hacíamos eso, porque era calentar para luego ir por ahí salir de noche en serio.

Ahora por parte de los chavales. Pues sí, botellones fuera, comas elíticos y muchas peleas.


----------



## loveisintheair (29 Dic 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> No descartéis que calopez sufra sumisión química y os denuncie por acosarle


----------



## Alex001 (29 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Estamos hablando de una discoteca.
> 
> El público en la sala no eran infantes a los que hay que proteger. Allí todo Dios iba hasta las trancas.
> 
> ...



Mamarla en medio de la pista? Decenas de veces? No nos tomes por gilipollas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Ilustro hilo. Dramatización.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aquellos tiempos de callejeros y callejeras


----------



## Alex001 (29 Dic 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> pues chico, rara vez he visto yo mamadas y polvos en medio de una discoteca. No se a que discotecas vas.
> 
> otra cosa son los baños



Yo me he recorrido todas las de la ruta del bakalao y nunca lo vi y los baños sin pestillos casi siempre


----------



## Alex001 (29 Dic 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Pero si vídeos de cerdas chupando pollas en garitos de mala muerte en Ibiza o en Barcelona, los hay por millones.



Eso son vídeos porno de profesionales que venden como amateurs


----------



## medion_no (29 Dic 2022)

Tds pts. Muy pts.


----------



## Mongolo471 (29 Dic 2022)

Alex001 dijo:


> Eso son vídeos porno de profesionales que venden como amateurs



Puede que sí, o puede que no. Yo ya he visto varias veces el juego de chupar varias pollas por beber gratis.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2022)

Alex001 dijo:


> Eso son vídeos porno de profesionales que venden como amateurs



JAJAJAAJAJAJA 

Poco mundo tienes tú . 

Si llegas a haber visto y vivido la décima parte de lo que vieron mis ojos flipas. 

Entre otros sitios estuve en este local para saber de primera mano el mundo que me ha tocado vivir. Fui con un amigo que es comandante del ejército y no daba crédito a la existencia de todo ese submundo infernal. 
El cuarto oscuro más grande de Europa. Masas de hombres desnudos en penumbra, copulando como bestias entre gemidos, sudores y hostiazos. Se oían las hebillas de los cinturones y los chasquidos . No se podía pasar entre tantos cuerpos amontonados. 
Al caminar entre tantos cuerpos se resbalaba con los fluidos que había por el suelo .

Es como un laberinto con varias estancias incluida sala de cine porno . Había cabinas con cola de gente esperando turno y en las habitaciones era donde estaban las orgías. Alguna gente grababa con el móvil o por lo menos encendía la luz del vídeo. Pero doy por hecho que todo lo que allí sucede se graba con cámaras ocultas. Ya hace décadas que existen las cámaras que graban con cero lux. La degeneración de la sociedad española es inenarrable. 










Strong Center Madrid -


Las propuestas que te ofrece Strong Center son muy valoradas por los clientes. Este lugar ofrece todas las garantías de protección para aprovechar de la




strongcenter.es





Elecciones Generales 2015: Los negocios secretos del suegro de Pedro Sánchez

Uno de los secretos mejor guardados de la familia política del líder del PSOE, Pedro Sánchez, tiene que ver con los oscuros negocios que regentó el suegro del jefe de la oposición. Sabiniano Gómez Serrano, padre de Begoña Gómez Fernández, fue propietario de varias saunas gays en Madrid capital. Según fuentes conocedoras de aquella etapa consultadas por Vozpópuli, este empresario dejó de administrar tales espacios hace "tres años". Una de estas saunas, la Sala Adán, todavía continúa abierta en la céntrica calle San Bernardo tras el cambio de propietario. Otra, que respondía al nombre de Sauna Azul, se hallaba en la calle Concepción Arenal, a escasos metros de Gran Vía, a la altura de la Plaza del Callao y muy cerca de la antigua sede del PSM. Sin embargo, este local ya no funciona como entonces y se encuentra cerrado.

Además de los testimonios recabados por Vozpópuli, hay constancia de la actividad que desempeñó el suegro de Pedro Sánchez en la gestión de este tipo de saunas en al menos dos resoluciones judiciales, a las que ha accedido este diario. Una de ellas guarda relación con el caso del exconcejal de Urbanismo del Ayuntamiento de Palma de Mallorca Javier Rodrigo de Santos (PP), acusado de utilizar la tarjeta visa de la Empresa Municipal de Obras y Proyectos (EMOP) para gastarse 50.804 euros en diferentes clubes de alterne homosexuales en 2006 y 2007. De Santos, que devolvió todo el dinero, fue condenado en 2009 por un jurado popular de la Audiencia Provincial de Palma a dos años de prisión y cuatro de inhabilitación absoluta por un delito continuado de malversación de caudales públicos.


----------



## alguno2 (29 Dic 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> ¿Por la mañana a la una de la madrugada?



Sip. Me dará la madrugada sin haberme acostado aún.


----------



## alguno2 (29 Dic 2022)

Sky King dijo:


> La clara luna estaba efectivamente muy llena esa noche. Entre tanta oscuridad, cuando está llena la luna es clara siempre. Y decimos que está llena cuando la clara luna se encuentra plenamente iluminada. Plenilunio, creo que se llama.
> 
> Una vez vi una luna así de clara a través de un telescopio. Me mareó ver algo tan lejano por el telescopio, y veía los cráteres tan rugosos y tan cerca que me dieron ganas de agarrarme a ellos para no caerme. Al final, acabé cayéndome y, lo peor de todo, se me estropéo la prenda que llevaba puesta.



Pedazo de artista estás hecho.


----------



## Rextor88 (29 Dic 2022)

Sí que es agresión sexual... de ella a él.


----------



## El_Dioni (29 Dic 2022)

Es hija de una consejala, que esperáis..


----------



## Scire (29 Dic 2022)

Normal. Si la chica era manor, a nadie le apetece comerse un marrón por difundir algo tan delicado.

No me parece libertad de prensa ni de ningún tipo difundir vídeos íntimos de nadie.


----------



## Octubrista (29 Dic 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Normal. Si la chica era manor, a nadie le apetece comerse un marrón por difundir algo tan delicado.
> 
> No me parece libertad de prensa ni de ningún tipo difundir vídeos íntimos de nadie.



El concepto intimidad es muy forzado cuando el escenario es público y rodeado de decenas de personas.

Otro tema es que sea menor y tenga derecho a preservar su "imagen".


----------



## Talosgüevos (29 Dic 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Normal. Si la chica era manor, a nadie le apetece comerse un marrón por difundir algo tan delicado.
> 
> No me parece libertad de prensa ni de ningún tipo difundir vídeos íntimos de nadie.



Será menor pero la chupa como una profesional, además en el vídeo no se le ve bien la cara, a él si. Es que incluso cuando él se da cuenta de que los están grabando y se aparta ELLA SIGUE TAN TRANQUILA, ya te digo que esa no fue su primera polla en 1/2 de la discoteca.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## NIKK (29 Dic 2022)

El_Dioni dijo:


> Es hija de una consejala, que esperáis..



¿Puedes explicar más?


----------



## Nostalgia (29 Dic 2022)

voy a dar zankitos amistosos y me salta un mensaje k si estoy seguro de esa reacción  obvio k si pitufos de mierda me cago en toda vuestra raza, en la de la fiscalia y el juez y en todos los putos liberales y judios


----------



## zirick (29 Dic 2022)

Padres es políticos del PSOE, la maquinaria censora va a tope ahora mismo.

Pero ya lo hemos visto todos y no se le puede poner puertas al mar.


----------



## Octubrista (29 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> La madre dice que su niña es mu wena.



La madre, tratando de limpiar la imagen de su hija, va a joderle la vida a la chiquilla y al chico al que su hija agasajó.

Montar ese escándalo, significarse públicamente en TV3, y señalar aún más a la chica es un error imperdonable.

Lo de la madre es no estar a la altura de la realidad y no conocer, ni a su hija, ni los tiempos que corren en los mass media y RRSS, ni conocer esas etapas de la vida.

Su hija va a ser utilizada y explotada en los altares por los planificadores de ingeniería social del puritanismo progre.

Lo de la madre es creerse que la vida es como lo que escupen las TVs y que predican los políticos para adoctrinar a la población, y más en estos temas y la sexualidad con el puritanismo progre.

No me extrañaría que esa madre fuera realmente una política de poca monta del socialismo de Cataluña, porque el error de exponer a su hija, para "limpiarla" va a ser peor.

A la chica, si esto realmente le afecta, lo que se le debe enseñar es que los actos tienen sus consecuencias, y hay que ser responsable.

Y digo si es que esto afecta a la chica, porque tal y como cuentan profesionales de temas que tratan con adolescentes (o aún menores de 13, 14 años), especialmente las chiquillas compiten entre ellas y se intercambian material gráfico (no necesariamente explícito) con chicos mayores que ellas, para presumir y prestigiarse en sus grupos, con que han estado, o hecho, tal cosa, con uno o con otro.

De lo anterior, a realizar felaciones en público, no hay nada.


----------



## elnota (29 Dic 2022)

Ej que no es censura, ej que ahora está mejor visto el sexo con niños, eso sí, consentido. Lo ha dicho la menestra y los ejpertos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Dic 2022)

Señores telemáticos 

Estamos hablando de la escena inicial de sufre mamón 

Si la chica de la peli, que se supone que va al instituto, es menor, vayan a reclamar a la familia summers


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Dic 2022)

Señora su hija vende mejos 




Y lo sabe


----------



## Gotthard (29 Dic 2022)

Se empieza como esos y se termina como estos:









A la vista de todos: multada una pareja de ancianos por una felación en un parque céntrico de Zamora | VÍDEO


La práctica sexual, a plena luz del día y en una zona muy concurrida, es un delito de escándalo público




www.elperiodico.com





Eso si, los de Público con su alergia a la verdad escribiendo gilipolleces. El delito de escandalo público dejo de existir hace decenios, lo unico que podrian acusarles es de exhibicionismo y veriamos, porque debe ser delante de menores o discapacitados.

Y pedazo de efecto Streisand que han conseguido los padres de la moza... si hubieran dejado el tema correr y reconocieran lo evidente (que la zagala les ha salido como les ha salido) y no se hubieran puesto en plan puritanos a defender una inexistente castidad monjil en vez de ser un video famoso en su pueblo, se ha convertido en un video famoso en toda la hispanosfera.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (29 Dic 2022)

Ojo a los que habéis visto el vídeo, porque vuestro ordenador o móvil lo guarda en caché, y al aparecer menores en acto sexual, se considera PORNOGRAFÍA INFANTIL, y como el PhotoDNA de ese vídeo lo metan Microsoft y Apple en sus bases de datos de pornografía infantil, automáticamente dan aviso al FBI y la Interpol si lo detectan en vuestro dispositivo. Y si lo habéis "compartido" a través de Twitter, Whatsapp, etc... peor aún, porque prácticamente TODAS las plataformas, aplicaciones y CDNs utilizan PhotoDNA para evitar que los pedófilos les metan contenido prohibido.



> Microsoft usó originalmente PhotoDNA en sus propios servicios, incluidos Bing y OneDrive. A partir de 2022, los proveedores de servicios en línea utilizaron ampliamente PhotoDNA para sus esfuerzos de moderación de contenido, incluidos Gmail de Google, Twitter, Facebook, Adobe Systems, Reddit, Discord.
> 
> La Internet Watch Foundation del Reino Unido, que ha estado compilando una base de datos de referencia de firmas de PhotoDNA, supuestamente tenía más de 300.000 hashes de materiales conocidos de explotación sexual infantil. Otra fuente de la base de datos fue el Centro Nacional para Niños Desaparecidos y Explotados (NCMEC).
> 
> PhotoDNA se usa ampliamente para eliminar contenido, deshabilitar cuentas y denunciar personas. En 2021, se informó que solo Google presentó 600000 denuncias de abuso sexual infantil y desactivó las cuentas de más de 270000 usuarios.










PhotoDNA | Microsoft


PhotoDNA is used by organizations around the world and has assisted in the detection, disruption, and reporting of millions of child exploitation images.



www.microsoft.com










PhotoDNA - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## El_Dioni (29 Dic 2022)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> Ojo a los que habéis visto el vídeo, porque vuestro ordenador o móvil lo guarda en caché, y al aparecer menores en acto sexual, se considera PORNOGRAFÍA INFANTIL, y como el PhotoDNA de ese vídeo lo metan Microsoft y Apple en sus bases de datos de pornografía infantil, automáticamente dan aviso al FBI y la Interpol si lo detectan en vuestro dispositivo. Y si lo habéis "compartido" a través de Twitter, Whatsapp, etc... peor aún, porque prácticamente TODAS las plataformas, aplicaciones y CDNs utilizan PhotoDNA para evitar que los pedófilos les metan contenido prohibido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Pero que pedofilia si es una mujer y lo hace porque quiere, no hay más.


----------



## Cui Bono (29 Dic 2022)

Es la hija de una política roja. Por eso tato jaleo.
Va a encumbrar a su rapaz tarde o temprano y no quiere ese fantasma en el armario, por eso está tan rabiosa la madre. 
La niña es una extensión de la madre. No se la puede mamar a un cualquiera, tendrá que ser selectiva.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (29 Dic 2022)

El_Dioni dijo:


> Pero que pedofilia si es una mujer y lo hace porque quiere, no hay más.




Porno/Videos sexuales con menores de 18 años es PORNOGRAFÍA INFANTIL, da igual si el que lo ve, como es tu caso, es IMBÉCIL.

Luego os meten en un juzgado como a EnriquePC, y los emoticonos de risitas se convierten en lloriqueos aunque tengáis 30 años.

En el fondo, muy en el fondo, Calvolopez os ama y se preocupa de que no la caguéis.


----------



## Octubrista (29 Dic 2022)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> Ojo a los que habéis visto el vídeo, porque vuestro ordenador o móvil lo guarda en caché, y al aparecer menores en acto sexual, se considera PORNOGRAFÍA INFANTIL, y como el PhotoDNA de ese vídeo lo metan Microsoft y Apple en sus bases de datos de pornografía infantil, automáticamente dan aviso al FBI y la Interpol si lo detectan en vuestro dispositivo. Y si lo habéis "compartido" a través de Twitter, Whatsapp, etc... peor aún, porque prácticamente TODAS las plataformas, aplicaciones y CDNs utilizan PhotoDNA para evitar que los pedófilos les metan contenido prohibido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay prensa anglosajona masiva (tabloides) que ya se han hecho eco de la noticia, así que pueden empezar por ir a por esos grandes grupos mediáticos y sus marcas.

De haber sido un vídeo más en las inmensidades de internet, y perderse entre la mierda, están consiguiendo el efecto contrario.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (29 Dic 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Hay prensa anglosajona masiva (tabloides) que ya se han hecho eco de la noticia, así que pueden empezar por ir a por esos grandes grupos mediáticos y sus marcas.
> 
> De haber sido un vídeo más en las inmensidades de internet, y perderse entre la mierda, están consiguiendo el efecto contrario.




Eso mismo le dijo EnriquePC al juez y aún retumban en los juzgados el eco de la risa del juez y el fiscal.

Pregúntale tú mismo a EnriquePC si no te lo crees.

Y lo de EnriquePC era una foto de una MAYOR DE EDAD. Aquí se trata de una MENOR.

Yo creo que Calopez está calvo de tanto tirarse de los pelos ante tanto idiota que se cree impune.









"Tengo 10 días para explicarlo". Cerco online a los filtradores de la víctima de La Manada


La Agencia Española de Protección de Datos está mandando numerosos requerimientos por vía postal para intentar esclarecer lo ocurrido en varios foros y medios españoles en mayo




www.elconfidencial.com





El Torbe de PUTALOCURA se comió meses de cárcel por mucho menos.


----------



## NewAge (29 Dic 2022)

BRVVVTAAALLLL no jodas, que es cierto, han borrado los hilos y sus derivados, ¿dónde están mis zanx *López el calvo*? HDLGP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OvEr0n (29 Dic 2022)

Esta mañana en la radio he escuchado un recordatorio de que es delito compartir imagenes de hechos que atenten contra la intimidad. Asi que ya sabeis chicos, la proxima vez que veais algo que sucede en medio de un tumulto con cientos de personas a taparse los ojos pues los ejecutantes de dicho acto "intimo" han decidido que aunque haya miles de ojos en las cercanias aquello es zona privada.


----------



## vanderwilde (29 Dic 2022)

Si los civiles todavía entran en razón porque se puede hablar con ellos, pero la policía local... pufff! La que les estaban liando a este señó porque había ido a la sierra por un poquito de tomillo.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (29 Dic 2022)

Por que cojones entrais al trapo? 
Pareceis nuevos en esto anda y que les den viento
Dejar de alimetar al sistema


----------



## PROM (29 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> La chica no es ninguna guarra. Si la chica es una guarra, el chico tambien.
> 
> Ninguno de los dos lo son.
> 
> ...



Pues toda la razón, entre las feministas y el cristianismo, una acto normal y recomendable como el de echar un polvo lo han convertido en un puto infierno. Hay que follar más y criticar menos.


----------



## Mizraim (29 Dic 2022)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> Ojo a los que habéis visto el vídeo, porque vuestro ordenador o móvil lo guarda en caché, y al aparecer menores en acto sexual, se considera PORNOGRAFÍA INFANTIL, y como el PhotoDNA de ese vídeo lo metan Microsoft y Apple en sus bases de datos de pornografía infantil, automáticamente dan aviso al FBI y la Interpol si lo detectan en vuestro dispositivo. Y si lo habéis "compartido" a través de Twitter, Whatsapp, etc... peor aún, porque prácticamente TODAS las plataformas, aplicaciones y CDNs utilizan PhotoDNA para evitar que los pedófilos les metan contenido prohibido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero la chica no tenía 16 años? La edad de consentimiento sexual en España es 16, pedofilia no creo que sea.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (29 Dic 2022)

Mizraim dijo:


> Pero la chica no tenía 16 años? La edad de consentimiento sexual en España es 16, pedofilia no creo que sea.



PORNOGRAFIA INFANTIL = VIDEOS O IMÁGENES SEXUALES CON MENORES DE 18 AÑOS.

Legalmente ningún MENOR DE EDAD puede dar consentimiento para grabar o publicar imágenes de carácter sexual. Que haya que explicar esto a estas alturas, manda cojones.

Si posees o compartes vídeos sexuales con menores de edad, para el juez que te va a empurar es IRRELEVANTE si el menor consintió o no, si el menor está haciéndolo en su casa o en una discoteca, o si se le ve la cara o no.

Y Calopez, junto a la empresa de Hosting que aloja Burbuja, es responsable legal no sólo si no elimina ese contenido o los enlaces que apuntan a ese contenido, sino que además están OBLIGADOS a denunciarlo a las autoridades.


----------



## Javi084 (29 Dic 2022)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> PORNOGRAFIA INFANTIL = VIDEOS O IMÁGENES SEXUALES CON MENORES DE 18 AÑOS.
> 
> Legalmente ningún MENOR DE EDAD puede dar consentimiento para grabar o publicar imágenes de carácter sexual. Que haya que explicar esto a estas alturas, manda cojones.



Eres el flanders del foro


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Dic 2022)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> Ojo a los que habéis visto el vídeo, porque vuestro ordenador o móvil lo guarda en caché, y al aparecer menores en acto sexual, se considera PORNOGRAFÍA INFANTIL, y como el PhotoDNA de ese vídeo lo metan Microsoft y Apple en sus bases de datos de pornografía infantil, automáticamente dan aviso al FBI y la Interpol si lo detectan en vuestro dispositivo. Y si lo habéis "compartido" a través de Twitter, Whatsapp, etc... peor aún, porque prácticamente TODAS las plataformas, aplicaciones y CDNs utilizan PhotoDNA para evitar que los pedófilos les metan contenido prohibido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voy a pajearme duramente GODER!


----------



## Stelio Kontos (29 Dic 2022)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> PORNOGRAFIA INFANTIL = VIDEOS O IMÁGENES SEXUALES CON MENORES DE 18 AÑOS.



Qué lástima, ya habían caído un par de pajas.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (29 Dic 2022)

Javi084 dijo:


> Eres el flanders del foro




jajaja, cuando el EnriquePC publicó aquí que le había llegado una cartita del juzgado, aún recuerdo o los comemierdas como tú chillando sobre cómo borrar posts y limpiar sus cachés.

Los niño-ratas como tú me podéis comer la polla.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Dic 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Qué lástima, ya habían caído un par de pajas.



En la vista oral con la jueza podemos sacarnos la polla y pajearnos Stelio


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Dic 2022)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> jajaja, cuando el EnriquePC publicó aquí que le había llegado una cartita del juzgado, aún recuerdo o los comemierdas como tú chillando sobre cómo borrar posts y limpiar sus cachés.
> 
> Los niño-ratas como tú me podéis comer la polla.



Quique fue leyenda y qué pasó con el?


Nada, multita e ya, tengo dinero para asar una vaca


----------



## supercuernos (29 Dic 2022)

a C.G.L le agrada esta censura.


----------



## trolero (29 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Estamos hablando de una discoteca.
> 
> El público en la sala no eran infantes a los que hay que proteger. Allí todo Dios iba hasta las trancas.
> 
> ...



Eres segurata de discoteca?


----------



## GUAPORIVERA (29 Dic 2022)

Este video no es como los de la manada, se ha visto por todos lados y lo tiene mucha gente, nos vamos a cansar de verlo.


----------



## LordEntrophy (29 Dic 2022)

La ley es muy clara en cuanto a la difusión de vídeos donde salgan menores, de modo que quienes tengan ganas morbosas de ver el dichoso vídeo deberían dejar de pedir enlaces puesto que podrían meter en un problema a quien fuera tan pardillo como para compartirlo si lo tuviera.

No obstante, me parece que quienes crecimos la adolescencia y años cercanos en los 80, 90, y primeros dosmiles, fuimos unos afortunados por el mero hecho de que no existieran los smartphones ubicuos con vídeo. Si fulanito y menganita se liaban una noche, todo quedaba en quienes les habían visto o los comentarios de correveidiles y cotilleos, no grabaciones en vídeo para todos los conocidos y el resto del planeta. O si zutanito se agarraba una melopea impresionante, lo mismo. Las cosas, fueran escándalos, escenas vergonzantes, graciosas o lo que fuera, quedaban para los protagonistas y testigos directos, y luego chismorreos, nada más. Eso no dejaba de ser una forma de libertad, y permitía, si había algo de difusión de cotilleo local -que "castigaba" pero enseñaba a madurar y a andarse con más cuidado para otra vez-, pasar página aunque fuera en el peor de los casos pasados unos años si uno cambiaba de etapa vital. Ahora, con todo eternamente grabado y difundido en todo el planeta, es infinitamente más complicado.

Al margen de eso, menudo asco de sociedad estamos construyendo con entusiasmo hacia la implosión final.


----------



## Jomach (29 Dic 2022)

Señores, que ésto es la década de los 20, no los 90. 
Aquí ya no se puede hablar abiertamente de lo que te dé la gana. Al Genaro no se le contraviene.


----------



## grom (29 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No jodamos. Ya sé que es un private joke del foro.
> 
> Pero si hablamos en serio. Los dos cocidos y calientes la lian. Ya está. Nada más.
> 
> ...



Ya veremos si el chico no acaba unos años en la carcel.

Que algunos parece que no os habeis enterado en que pais estais viviendo


----------



## MarioBroh (29 Dic 2022)

podrán robarnos los jilos, pero nunca podrán hacer que desveyeemos el vidrio ni podrán despajearnos lo pajeado


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (29 Dic 2022)

En el fondo el calvo nos está haciendo un favor a los floreros, si se ponen tontos nuestros amados lideles ya sabéis como son, te meten agravamientos varios y mas de 2 años de carcel y a comer talego. MUCHO OJO con lo que se postea en hinternec.

Y no olvidéis que los padres (o al menos el padre) de la chavala son políticos del PPSOEMOS, así que OJO.


----------



## Lozone (29 Dic 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> La ley es muy clara en cuanto a la difusión de vídeos donde salgan menores, de modo que quienes tengan ganas morbosas de ver el dichoso vídeo deberían dejar de pedir enlaces puesto que podrían meter en un problema a quien fuera tan pardillo como para compartirlo si lo tuviera.
> 
> No obstante, me parece que quienes crecimos la adolescencia y años cercanos en los 80, 90, y primeros dosmiles, fuimos unos afortunados por el mero hecho de que no existieran los smartphones ubicuos con vídeo. Si fulanito y menganita se liaban una noche, todo quedaba en quienes les habían visto o los comentarios de correveidiles y cotilleos, no grabaciones en vídeo para todos los conocidos y el resto del planeta. O si zutanito se agarraba una melopea impresionante, lo mismo. Las cosas, fueran escándalos, escenas vergonzantes, graciosas o lo que fuera, quedaban para los protagonistas y testigos directos, y luego chismorreos, nada más. Eso no dejaba de ser una forma de libertad, y permitía, si había algo de difusión de cotilleo local -que "castigaba" pero enseñaba a madurar y a andarse con más cuidado para otra vez-, pasar página aunque fuera en el peor de los casos pasados unos años si uno cambiaba de etapa vital. Ahora, con todo eternamente grabado y difundido en todo el planeta, es infinitamente más complicado.
> 
> Al margen de eso, menudo asco de sociedad estamos construyendo con entusiasmo hacia la implosión final.



La clave está en los móviles, porque estas cosas llevan pasando toda la vida. Sorprende más en medio de la pista de baile, pero en el parking todo lo que quieras. 

A parte del factor smartphone, hay que mencionar que el caso salte a prensa y televisión. Y en ese caso alguien saldrá probablemente bien jodido. En la peor situación se llegan a juicios paralelos y se fuerza a una condena ejemplar inquisitoria, donde tan pronto salen con el artículo que dice "les niñes son libres de tener relaciones sexuales con quien quieran" como con el otro que dice "ha dicho que la han drogado y hay que creerla por ser mujer".


----------



## kron-ragnarok (29 Dic 2022)

Mizraim dijo:


> Pero la chica no tenía 16 años? La edad de consentimiento sexual en España es 16, pedofilia no creo que sea.



Según por quien.






Escándalo, relato de una obsesión


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Dic 2022)

El coconido debería ir pensando en huir del heztado misandrico españordo, la damisela ya ha dicho q no se acuerda y q debió ser endrojada, y desde la mamada la palabra de la tipa vale más que un vídeo exculpatorio.

Al coconido le pueden caer 4-8 años de cárcel, de risas.


----------



## Lady_A (29 Dic 2022)

Madre mía que gilipollas sois. Que dicho vídeo es constitutivo de delito de difusión de PORNOGRAFIA INFANTIL.

¿Como coño no van a censurar los hilos? Queréis que le cierren el foro.




JB12 dijo:


> Son menores, van a x los q publiquen las imágenes, vosotros mismos....




Los subnormales de este foro que quieren ser violados por inmigrantes en alguna carcel.

De hecho pueden cerrar el foro y el administrador solo esta protegiendolo



Turbomax dijo:


> Tengo el vídeo




Telematicos te esta buscando ahora mismo


----------



## Gorroto (29 Dic 2022)

Por qué insultáis así a la chavala esa ???

Es que nunca habéis sido jovenes y nunca habéis hecho cosas que en principio no se deben hacer pero que todos hemos hecho y de las que a veces te arrepientes y dices al de años, como cojones se me ocurrio hacer eso ?? Y hablo de cuestiones que no dañan a terceros por supuesto.

Aqui todos debeis ser unos santos que no se ha mamado nunca, que no ha follado a pelo medio borracho sabiendo que no debes, que no ha cogido a una y se lo ha montado entre los coches, o en un baño, o en medio de una puta campa o playa a plena luz del dia con una chaqueta medio tapando etc. Una puta indecencia sí, pero quizas forma parte de la vida y el aprendizaje

La diferencia entre ahora y antes es la existencia de los moviles. Si a mi me hubieran grabado en todas mis movidas de juventud madre del amor hermoso !!!

Quizas por eso soy tan indulgente con los vicios ajenos, porque me gusta que lo sean igualmente con los propios. 

Ponerse a insultar así a una cria y encima lo haceis por ser mujer no tiene perdon.


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Por qué insultáis así a la chavala esa ???
> 
> Es que nunca habéis sido jovenes y nunca habéis hecho cosas que en principio no se deben hacer pero que todos hemos hecho y de las que a veces te arrepientes y dices al de años, como cojones se me ocurrio hacer eso ?? Y hablo de cuestiones que no dañan a terceros por supuesto.
> 
> ...



Hacerlo en plena pista de baile te parece normal? Y a 2022 con una cámara en cada bolsillo?

La boina te sienta bien, paletazo SUBNORMAL


----------



## Lozone (29 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Por qué insultáis así a la chavala esa ???
> 
> Es que nunca habéis sido jovenes y nunca habéis hecho cosas que en principio no se deben hacer pero que todos hemos hecho y de las que a veces te arrepientes y dices al de años, como cojones se me ocurrio hacer eso ?? Y hablo de cuestiones que no dañan a terceros por supuesto.
> 
> ...



Y no te olvides de la madre que va a que la entrevisten en TV... Lo único que consigue es echar más leña al fuego. 

No hay que sacar tampoco conclusiones precipitadas, que hagan una investigación y comprueben si fue drogada. Probablemente tengan cámaras en la discoteca. Pero vamos, la historia que cuenta la chica me parece bastante rara.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Dic 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> «La mera visualización de pornografía infantil ahora es delito»



No la he visto, solo me he pajeado, es delito señoría?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Dic 2022)

El propio @Billy Fockabocas me ha dicho que mientras veía el vídeo se ha insertado una varilla en el prepucio, es delito, señoría?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Dic 2022)

*mucho mensaje borrado*

*empiezan los sudores frios...*


----------



## Play_91 (29 Dic 2022)

El putismo de las tias reflejado en peli


----------



## Lozone (29 Dic 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Así que no hay un único vídeo...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesante.



He dicho probablemente, pero no sé si tendrán. Lo digo más bien por el tema de la droga en el vaso. 

Harían mal en no tener cámaras porque a la discoteca le puede servir de prueba, siempre que hagan las cosas bien, claro. Ellos no pueden servir bebidas alcohólicas etc...


----------



## Infierno Existencial (29 Dic 2022)

Wakawakawaka


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Dic 2022)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Wakawakawaka



¿Eso no era una canción de Shakira?


----------



## Infierno Existencial (29 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> ¿Eso no era una canción de Shakira?
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307650



Exacto, mamadas wakawaka


----------



## Direct (29 Dic 2022)

Yo no lo he visto y tampoco está en telegram rulando en un chat que se llama waka


----------



## MATRIX MA K K (29 Dic 2022)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Pero eso no la convierte en una guarra.
> 
> Más bien en una cobarde o una egoista.
> 
> Pero no está relacionado con la felación, si no lo que hace después. Eso es lo reprobable.



Qué pesao el sorbelefas este. CHUPAR POLLAS EN PÚBLICO ES DE GUARRAS. 

Sorbelefas de los cojones. 4 páginas dando por culo blanqueando a la guarra de los cojones esa.


----------



## feministaliberal (29 Dic 2022)

Claramente se ha agarrado a la polla para no caerse y por casualidades de la vida se le ha metido en la boca sin querer


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Dic 2022)

Jajaja quedateeee


----------



## Alex001 (29 Dic 2022)

Gorroto dijo:


> Por qué insultáis así a la chavala esa ???
> 
> Es que nunca habéis sido jovenes y nunca habéis hecho cosas que en principio no se deben hacer pero que todos hemos hecho y de las que a veces te arrepientes y dices al de años, como cojones se me ocurrio hacer eso ?? Y hablo de cuestiones que no dañan a terceros por supuesto.
> 
> ...



En medio de una pista de de una discoteca es diferente. No se insulta a la chavala por mamarla sino por hacerlo de esa manera.


----------



## Limón (29 Dic 2022)

Aqui no se ha colgado el video que yo sepa ( de hecho no sé si se puede ver en algun sitio ), por lo que no hay ningun problema.
A Enrique y demas los encarcelaron por copiar la imagen, no por sus opiniones, que son libres.


----------



## Meditador (29 Dic 2022)

Ahora resulta que si yo mañana salgo por la calle y empiezo a decir que mataré a todo el mundo pero después me "arrepiento", nadie tiene derecho a opinar ni a quejarse porque sino me crea un trauma y si alguien lo hace lo denuncio por acoso. Ok.

Es tan fácil como acción-reacción


----------



## Alex001 (29 Dic 2022)

Los padres como buenos progres,aunque teniendo pasta, llevaron a la hija a un colegio público. Que ocurre en Catalunya y se hizo eco en su momento intereconomia, pues que a los ocho años ya les están enseñando técnicas masturbatorias, como dar por culo con seguridad, cómo realizarp felaciones.... Entonces llegado a una edad se admite como normal este tipo de comportamiento. Los padres si fueran consecuentes con sus ideas deberían estar orgullosos de su hija, es el reflejo de la formación recibida. Lo anormal es que se hubiera apuntado a un grupo de oración. Pudieron haberla llevado a un colegio privado religioso y se hubieran evitado ese escándalo.


----------



## feministaliberal (29 Dic 2022)

Alex001 dijo:


> Los padres como buenos progres,aunque teniendo pasta, llevaron a la hija a un colegio público. Que ocurre en Catalunya y se hizo eco en su momento intereconomia, pues que a los ocho años ya les están enseñando técnicas masturbatorias, como dar por culo con seguridad, cómo realizarp felaciones.... Entonces llegado a una edad se admite como normal este tipo de comportamiento. Los padres si fueran consecuentes con sus ideas deberían estar orgullosos de su hija, es el reflejo de la formación recibida. Lo anormal es que se hubiera apuntado a un grupo de oración. Pudieron haberla llevado a un colegio privado religioso y se hubieran evitado ese escándalo.



Fui a un privado religioso en Madrid y spoiler: guarras todas


----------



## Kenshiro (29 Dic 2022)

Scire dijo:


> No me parece libertad de prensa ni de ningún tipo difundir vídeos íntimos de nadie.



Muy íntimo no era que digamos. Y yo creo que realmente no es menor, pero lo dicen para disuadir de difundirlo, pero de todos modos mejor no jugársela, otra cosa es que ya no pueda desverlo y no me la podáis meter doblada. La niña es más pvta que las gallinas.


----------



## 21creciente (29 Dic 2022)

Le auguro buen futuro de oradora


----------



## feministaliberal (29 Dic 2022)

21creciente dijo:


> Le auguro buen futuro de oradora



Ya le han echado el ojo para las listas de podemos


----------



## lamamadelamama (29 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> Fui a un privado religioso en Madrid y spoiler: guarras todas



en madrid cuanto más religioso el colegio, más potencialmente guarras las chavalas


----------



## EXTOUAREG (29 Dic 2022)

A ver, es una menor mamando una polla voluntariamente, que sea menor ya justifica que los vídeos se borren lo que no se debe admitir es que se denuncie violación cuando se sabe que fue consentido.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (29 Dic 2022)

Guarra inmunda.


----------



## sopelmar (29 Dic 2022)

Pues la chabala parece limpia e inocente,bonita cara y melena el que queda mal parado es el crío con pinta de malote


----------



## bullish consensus (29 Dic 2022)

Exijo se me diga dónde han subido esos delincuentes ese vidrio!! Es imperdonable! Quiero saberlo para borrarme de la plataforma que sea por machismo inmediatamente


----------



## feministaliberal (29 Dic 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Pues la chabala parece limpia e inocente,bonita cara y melena el que queda mal parado es el crío con pinta de malote



La princesita de papá jajajajaj


----------



## EnergiaLibre (29 Dic 2022)

Pos no aver warrachupeado, no parecía que le obligasen mucho.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> La princesita de papá jajajajaj



Primero pide la paga, luego gaggea un pichalapiz


----------



## Avila256 (29 Dic 2022)

¿ Y si la echaron alguna cosa para que la chupara, han encontrado algo en el análisis ?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Dic 2022)

Avila256 dijo:


> ¿ Y si la echaron alguna cosa para que la chupara, han encontrado algo en el análisis ?



Chupadina


----------



## Jotagb (29 Dic 2022)

La Montero debe de estar leyendo este hilo. Buscando a quien enjuizar.


----------



## Jotagb (29 Dic 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> @calopez hijo de puta censor, afiliate al psoepodemos y comelete el rabo de la rata chepuda mientras begoño te folla, desgraciado
> 
> pues yo me lo leí y estába bastante bien hilado, podrías volver a colgarlo o ponerlo por otro sitio. Muy interesante la reflexión de cómo a los niños ahora se les enseña a chupar pollas con 5 años pero luego se sube la edad de consentimiento legal a los 16 o se monta un escandalo cuando a la niña de 14 le pillan con una polla en cada mano y otra en la boca, como le han enseñado en clase.



Ese calopez es un cabron, vendería a su abuela por unos euros.


----------



## lamamadelamama (29 Dic 2022)

la generación de los divorcios, los hijos a los 40 y los lorazepames jajaj que sorpresa


----------



## ENRABATOR (29 Dic 2022)

Hay algun foro como este fuera de la juridisccion de la masonada progre europea?


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Dic 2022)

Según fuentes wakeñas el coconido al que felaron sin consentimiento estudia para guardia civil.


----------



## AssGaper (29 Dic 2022)

16 añazos y ya gagea polla hasta el esofago. A los 17 anal , a los 18 triple polla anal, a los 19 prolapsos rectales a full y a los 21 ya tira de bdsm hardcore con vomitos y scat y toda esa mierda. A los 25 ya es unicornio y a los 30 deus ex machina.


----------



## Talosgüevos (29 Dic 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Padres es políticos del PSOE, la maquinaria censora va a tope ahora mismo.
> 
> Pero ya lo hemos visto todos y no se le puede poner puertas al mar.



Nos van a obligar a olvidar que la vimos chuparpollas, te acuerdas de Men in Black ??? Pues el PSOE ya está encargando aparátejos de estos 







Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Ghosterin (29 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Menudo calentón se han pillado........JAJAJAJA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Monitores 480p (por si acaso se viera algo lo emborronamos aunque a medio metro se vean píxeles como puños sin filtros), ordenadores ejecutando Windows XP, una pila de CD/DVD como la que yo tenía con juegos obtenidos "por cauces alternativos", altavoces del PCBox de 20€ y un formulario en verde oliva hecho con el FrontPage para pillar a los malos malosos que publican contenido prohibido según las leyes promulgadas por el PPSOE.

Qué tiembre la NSA ante el poderio del CNI y de la Guardía Civil, y de sus charosagentes de seguridad.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Dic 2022)

Estos pacos con su tarjeta gráfica voodoo quieren enchironar a los cryptobros con sus 3080 el que menos.


Ghosterin dijo:


> Monitores 480p (por si acaso se viera algo lo emborronamos aunque a medio metro se vean píxeles como puños sin filtros), ordenadores ejecutando Windows XP, una pila de CD/DVD como la que yo tenía con juegos obtenidos "por cauces alternativos", altavoces del PCBox de 20€ y un formulario en verde oliva hecho con el FrontPage para pillar a los malos malosos que publican contenido prohibido según las leyes promulgadas por el PPSOE.
> 
> Qué tiembre la NSA ante el poderio del CNI y de la Guardía Civil, y de sus charosagentes de seguridad.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (29 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> el mío, borrado.
> 
> Lo que no sé es si los thankitos se pierden como0 lágrimas en la lluvia.



¿Te han borrado un hilo aquí en burbuja? Si es así, está claro que solo nos informamos de la mierda que ellos quieren que nos informemos. Osea, de nada.

PD: Hablo de información en general.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> ¿Te han borrado un hilo aquí en burbuja? Si es así, está claro que solo nos informamos de la mierda que ellos quieren que nos informemos. Osea, de nada.
> 
> PD: Hablo de información en general.



De todo


----------



## Stelio Kontos (29 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> En la vista *oral *con la jueza podemos sacarnos la polla y pajearnos Stelio


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Dic 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


>



Llu nou, mai men


----------



## sopelmar (29 Dic 2022)

Con 16 y estando buena que tía no se ha chupado más de uno dos o tres pollas, hoy en día con 16 17 las tias al 100por100 han hecho lo mínimo chupar follar, la prueba está en las entrevistas a las niñas del colegio mayor aquel del escándalo de las ventanas A NINGUNA LE PARECIÓ MAL QUE SOLO ERAN NOVATADAS NO LE DIERON iMPORTANCIA y eso que las llamaron PUTAS


----------



## octopodiforme (29 Dic 2022)

He visto el vídeo en Twitter y me he excitado. ¿Me pueden denunciar?


----------



## Rothmans Racing (29 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> calvo de mierda censurando y enviando IP al Centro Nazional de ¿Inteligencia?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Dic 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Con 16 y estando buena que tía no se ha chupado más de uno dos o tres pollas, hoy en día con 16 17 las tias al 100por100 han hecho lo mínimo chupar follar, la prueba está en las entrevistas a las niñas del colegio mayor aquel del escándalo de las ventanas A NINGUNA LE PARECIÓ MAL QUE SOLO ERAN NOVATADAS NO LE DIERON iMPORTANCIA y eso que las llamaron PUTAS



Ninguna de ellas son niñas, pero así eres tú, sopelmar, un cuck subnomal.


----------



## Alex001 (29 Dic 2022)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> en madrid cuanto más religioso el colegio, más potencialmente guarras las chavalas



Yo no critico que sean guarras, y puede que lo sean la de los coles esos. Lo que se trata es que zorrea en medio de una pista de baile. De ahí que se saque su madre ahora la historia de la timorundanga. Lo que se pretende es guardar la "honestidad" de la hija. La puedes mamar pero en privado.


----------



## wopa (29 Dic 2022)

La culpa es de los padres. ¡Lo que habrá tenido que ver esa niña en casa para actuar así! Son del Psoe, no? Pues eso, nada más que decir. Pedofilia, incesto, zoofilia, copro... Un hogar "moderno".


----------



## roquerol (29 Dic 2022)

vídeo?


----------



## Al-paquia (29 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> el mío, borrado.
> 
> Lo que no sé es si los thankitos se pierden como0 lágrimas en la lluvia.



Los thankitos de hilos polémicos borrados se deberían contabilizar aparte como thanks de oro.


----------



## fayser (29 Dic 2022)

Yo tengo la duda de hasta qué punto se puede prohibir la difusión de unas imágenes que han sido públicas, en tanto que han sido presenciadas por cientos de personas en directo.

Supongo que sí, que se puede prohibir y emplumar al que lo grabe y difunda, porque este país es así. Pero no le veo la lógica por ningún lado.


----------



## siroco (29 Dic 2022)

"me obligaron en un ambiente de opresión y sometimiento" en 3,2,1...


----------



## ironpipo (29 Dic 2022)

Mientras tanto en el mundo civilizado te la chupan en mitad de un concierto de jevi y no pasa nada, todos a lo suyo y tan felices 









CrazyShit.com | Mosh pit BJ during Behemoth concert.


Here's the whole story blabbermouth.net/news/couple-filmed-engaging-in-sexual-act-during-behemoth-concert/ Might be a longer video somewhere but I didn't find it.



crazyshit.com





Aquí en este estercolero de moral barata, una escena así da para abrir telediarios y vetar contenidos en Internet. Patético.


----------



## ForeignMatter (29 Dic 2022)

Ni he visto el vídeo ni lo voy a ver pero no me sorprende para nada el comportamiento de ambos. En la adolescencia la parte reptil del cerebro nos hace actuar impulsivamente pero también dependerá el grado de inteligencia de cada uno para controlarse. Lo que no es de recibo es llevarlo todo al terreno judicial porque aquí no ha habido ni violación ni sumisión química. Como ya han dicho más arriba es una cuestión de preservar el honor y la dignidad, pero no se puede preservar algo que ya has perdido...
Lo lógico sería apechugar y esperar a que cuando estés buscando un trabajo nadie se acuerde de dicho documento gráfico. Hay que recordarles a los jóvenes que todo acto tiene su consecuencia y de vez en cuando no está mal que sean conscientes de los riesgos que comporta su juguetito electrónico favorito.


----------



## Lozone (29 Dic 2022)

Acabo de leer en un periódico (sólo el titular porque no tengo suscripción) que los mossos investigan las cámaras de la discoteca. Vamos, se llegará a demostrar lo que pasó y de paso cazarán al que subió el video, que a ese sí se le va a caer el pelo.


----------



## fluffy (29 Dic 2022)

La Nueva Inquisición no se anda con tonterías.


----------



## auricooro (29 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Chupadina



Yo creo que fue feladona


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Dic 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Yo creo que fue feladona



O el chupofreno.


----------



## medion_no (29 Dic 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Según fuentes wakeñas el coconido al que felaron sin consentimiento estudia para guardia civil.



Dirás estudiaba. Ese acaba aquí de forero.


----------



## Antiparticula (29 Dic 2022)

✠ ✠ ✠ dijo:


> PORNOGRAFIA INFANTIL = VIDEOS O IMÁGENES SEXUALES CON MENORES DE 18 AÑOS.



te lo corrijo:
PORNOGRAFIA INFANTIL = VIDEOS O IMÁGENES SEXUALES CON personas MENORES DE 18 AÑOS.

No existen menores de 18 años.


----------



## Educo Gratis (29 Dic 2022)

Lozone dijo:


> Acabo de leer en un periódico (sólo el titular porque no tengo suscripción) que los mossos investigan las cámaras de la discoteca. Vamos, se llegará a demostrar lo que pasó y de paso cazarán al que subió el video, que a ese sí se le va a caer el pelo.



Pues no debería porqué no ha hecho nada ilegal, esta en público grabando una pista de baile, en todo caso a los que hay que empurar es a los dos jóvenes que estan practicando sexo en público y delante de menores.

Pero ya sabemos que en Pagafistán los que pillarán cacho será el chaval al que acusarán falsamente de abuso sexual y al que graba por... no sé por qué pero se lo follarán ya que a alguien hay que culpar.


----------



## Tails (29 Dic 2022)

Burbuja colapsando juzgados desde tiempos inmemoriales


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (29 Dic 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Pues no debería porqué no ha hecho nada ilegal, esta en público grabando una pista de baile, en todo caso a los que hay que empurar es a los dos jóvenes que estan practicando sexo en público y delante de menores.
> 
> Pero ya sabemos que en Pagafistán los que pillarán cacho será el chaval al que acusarán falsamente de abuso sexual y al que graba por... no sé por qué pero se lo follarán ya que a alguien hay que culpar.



Tampoco. Aquí no hay que empurar a nadie: ni al que graba y comparte ni al que chupa o es chupado.


----------



## Mauito (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## EXTOUAREG (29 Dic 2022)

feministaliberal dijo:


> La princesita de papá jajajajaj



La princesita es una cerda hija de papá sociata que va a arruinar la vida de un chaval con una denuncia falsa.

Saludos al CNI


----------



## yixikh (30 Dic 2022)

Entonces la guarra de la waka mamada es hija de un concejal o no?

Porque concejales varones no hay tantos en Sabadell y podemos dar rápido con ella.


----------



## Können (30 Dic 2022)

@Billy Fockabocas (y compañía) a ver que te/os parece lo que publican aquí…









Dr John B.


Scientist, lecturer & father | Whistleblower




t.me


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> He visto el vídeo en Twitter y me he excitado. ¿Me pueden denunciar?



Si te tocaste mirando a una mejor hija de concejala del PSC si, te denunciaran y castraran .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (30 Dic 2022)

Können dijo:


> @Billy Fockabocas (y compañía) a ver que te/os parece lo que publican aquí…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enfermedad esclerosante por IgG4 y todas sus manifestaciones con especial afectación al miocardio y vasos sanguineos, y todo por la proteina de espiga entera en su forma mas tóxica, incluido lo de los linfocitos Th2. Ahora parece que algunos medicos estan "descubriendo el fuego" ... aunque bastante tarde despues de haber inoculado a casi toda la población. El buen burbujo ya lo sabía hace mas de un año gracias a mi. La pregunta clave a ese doctor es : ¿Está hustec cacunado? ¿Ha hecho caca hoy?

Ya lo mencioné hace mas de un año y medio y luego sucesivas veces en mi hilo de la proteina de espiga como arma biologica. Fisiopatologia basica pura y dura. No me extraña que sacara matricula de honor en patología general de tercero, patologia medica I de cuarto y patología medica II de quinto.



Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Inmunocomplejos por IgG = Crioproteinas = Vasculitis
> 
> Excelente aporte amigo, poco a poco se irán descubierto cosas, ya adelanté algo acerca de la IgG hace unos dias ...
> 
> ...



¿ QUE COMO LO SABIA CON TANTA ANTELACION ? _Ellos me lo dijeron_ ....













*ORION MANDA!

ORION = 666*


----------



## Rothmans Racing (30 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> 16 años, menor para follar.
> 
> 12 años, responsable para decidir si quiere mutilarse los genitales y hormonarse de por vida.



si la chica decide meterse un pene humano en el chichi: es menor y el chico a la carcel, estaba sometida
si la chica decice amputarse los genitales presionada por el lobby mil millonario, carcel para los padres si se oponen


----------



## Lozone (Lunes a la(s) 7:43 PM)

La felación hecha por una menor en la discoteca Waka no se investigará como agresión sexual


Los Mossos d’Esquadra descartan que los hechos ocurrieran en contra de la voluntad de la chica




www.eltaquigrafo.com





No estaba drogada y no es agresión sexual. Una pena que no vaya a la cárcel por denuncia falsa


----------



## Rothmans Racing (Lunes a la(s) 8:24 PM)

Lozone dijo:


> La felación hecha por una menor en la discoteca Waka no se investigará como agresión sexual
> 
> 
> Los Mossos d’Esquadra descartan que los hechos ocurrieran en contra de la voluntad de la chica
> ...



y la madre que es quien la puso
ninguna droga te obliga a chupar una poya,


----------

